# Bergwer Faunus Lsd



## hirwi (13. Juni 2003)

Hallo,

ich muß nachfragen, weil ich kurz vor dem Kauf eines Faunus stehe.
Ich habe einen Händler ausgemacht, welcher mir ein 2002er Faunus angeboten hat.
Die Zusammenstellung ist etwas merkwürdig: 
MARS-Gabel
bisher BEES-Dämpfer, er baut jetzt auf DT Suiss um, nach dem er mit Bergwerk gesprochen hat
Hügi-Naben
Thompson Sattelstütze
SLR-Sattel
XTR-Schaltwerk
XT-Scheiben
MAVIC X317-Felgen

Er hat es für relativ viel Geld im Schaufenster gehabt (3.850.--), will jetzt nur noch 3.300.

Ein 2003 Model ist mir bei einem anderen Fachhändler mit der Scareb schon für 3.200.(nach Verhandlung) angeboten worden.

Meine Fragen:
Handelt es sich bei obiger Zusammenstellung um ein Original von Bergwerk ?
Ist die MARS-Gabel akzeptabel oder soll ich auf die lieber Scareb gehen ?
Ein Lockout ist nicht an der MARS, die Frage ist, ob das unbedingt notwendig ist ?
Wie sieht es mit den Anforderungen eines ALPENCROSS aus. Ich bin bald 6 Tage auf Tour und möchte natürliche, daß das Rad mit allen Teilen hält. 


Danke im voraus für die Antworten


----------



## Mudracer (13. Juni 2003)

Scheint alles recht teuer. Du bekommst mitunter ein 2003er Faunus LSD mit Scareb Super/XT/Marta mitunter schon für ca. 2800...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hirwi (14. Juni 2003)

Hi Mudracer,

ich habe mich natürlich auch schon über S-TEC informiert und die haben zur Zeit (Angebot) das FAUNUS LSD für 2.800  in der Liste.
Als ich dort angerufen habe, habe ich das Gefühl bekommen, man weiss nichts- weder ob ein solches auf Lager ist, noch wann von BERGWERK Nachschub kommt, noch wollte man dort anrufen. Solche Versender sind nur am Anfang billiger.
Wenn Du Rat brauchst, eine Inspektion machen willst oder einen Schaden über Kulanz abwickeln willst, bis Du angeschmiert.
Ich habe meinen Händler immerhin auf 3.200  runtergehandelt, mit Pedalen.

Gruss


----------



## Thomcomm (16. Juni 2003)

Hi hirwi,

das von Dir beschriebene Faunus LSD entspricht exakt der Spezifikation von 2002.

Wenn es Dir der Händler auf den genialen DT Swiss (fahr ich selbst) umbaut, dann kannst Du IMHO nichts falsch machen.

Meines Wissens ist der Hinterbau des 2003´er Modells etwas verstärkt worden. Aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das in der Praxis spürbar ist.

Allerdings finde ich 3300 Euros für ein 02´er Modell noch etwas zu teuer. Ich denke, - 20% sollten drin sein. Da ich die EK - Spannen in etwa kenne, sollte Dein Händler mit 3000 Euros zufrieden sein.

Gruß,
Tom

 

P.S. Bergwerk rulez


----------



## Mudracer (18. Juni 2003)

@hirwi: Bei S-Tec handelt es sich nur nicht um einen Versandhändler, das ist ein Bike-Shop, der *auch* versendet.
Daß die Auskünfte am Telefon recht mager sind, hab ich auch schon festgestellt, deshalb fahre ich lieber kurz dahin und sehe mich vor Ort um. Offensichtlich gibt man sich bei der telefonischen Beratung nicht sehr viel Mühe, wenn der Laden voller Kundschaft ist. Ich habe selbst schon ein Faunus LSD Carbon im Laden stehen sehen, schönes Bike


----------



## AnthonyXIV (18. Juni 2003)

Hi @ all, 

das von Hirwi beschrieben Bike ist die Spezifikation von 2002! 

Was ein Händler fürs Bike verlangt können wir ihm nicht vorschreiben, da muß man eben verhandeln. Wichtig sollte aber der Support sein, denn wir haben viele Kunden hier, die sich ein "Schnäppchenbike" gekauft haben und bei den kleinsten Fragen an uns wenden, da den Händler den Support nicht bieten will. Gerade deswegen arbeiten wir aber mit Händlern zusammen, denn sonst könnten wir gleich direkt versenden!!!
Hirwi hat also recht wenn er sagt: "Wenn Du Rat brauchst, eine Inspektion machen willst oder einen Schaden über Kulanz abwickeln willst, bis Du angeschmiert."

Zu den Gabeln ist zu sagen, dass die Scareb in Verbindung mit Scheibenbremsen steifer ist, die Mars jedoch ein wenig leichter. Das LockOut System ist 80-100 Gramm schwerer, ist aber nicht unbedingt notwendig. Probiers doch einfach aus, denn Geschmäcker sind bekanntlich sehr verschieden. 

happy trailz

AnthonyXIV


----------



## Mudracer (18. Juni 2003)

@Anthony XIV: Aber es gibt doch sicher UVPs, an denen man sich als Kunde orientieren kann, oder?

Zum Thema Support kann ich nur sagen, daß ich auch nie bei 'nem Versender einkaufen würde, keine Parts und erst recht keine Komplettbikes. Das wäre mir viel zu unsicher. Ich hate mich auch eher an Händler, die ich vor Ort aufsuchen kann...


----------



## Manitou (24. Juni 2003)

Hallo Jungs, 
habe auch eine Frage zu dem Bergwerk Faunus LSD Carbon!! Bin 1,78 groß und wollte wissen ob mir das Bike in Größe M passt!! Leider sind auf eurer HP noch keine Geometriedaten zu finden!!

Manitou


----------

